# New Hilton Club in Bermuda  -NOT!



## iiderman (Mar 17, 2006)

The Timeshare Beat reports:

Mar 17, 06
BERMUDA: March 17
Filed under: INTERNATIONAL NEWS — street @ 12:14 am 
Week of March 17- 23

DEVONSHIRE: Actor Michael Douglas has partnered with Hilton Grand Vacations Club to convert his family’s existing 47-room property into a 214 room oasis.

The Ariel Sands, a Devonshire cottage colony owned by the family of Douglas’ mother for 5 generations, is going to be razed and rebuilt in a massive $100-million makeover. 

The new property will be called The Hilton Club at Ariel Sands. An existing six condominiums will stay, but everything else is going to be replaced with a number of three-story buildings.

In case you’ve forgotten, The Hilton Club is the company’s fractional/private residence club product. This will be the second property for the Club, the first being in New York City.

The family will continue to have a minority interest in the property.

HGVC’s Bruce Sonneborn Jr told The Bermuda Sun the project will unfurl in phases. Once completed, it will be the ultimate in luxury living, “two steps above” operations like the Ritz Carlton and Four Seasons.

Yowza!

\


----------



## haygos01 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Would be nice, but not sure HGVC will get a crack at it.*

I may be too skeptical, but I am thinking as part of The Hilton Club, this will not be an HGVC resort.  So there may be some limited access and cross over for Elite, like when the Hilton Club New York opened, but I doubt we will see it listed in the HGVC resort catalog any time soon.

I will however keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## ricoba (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the update Idil.

I am surprised the Hilton Club hasn't expanded already into more cities, such as San Francisco or Chicago.

Maybe a Hilton Club will be a part of some of the new Waldorf-Astoria Collection
hotels???

Of course for 7000 points members like myself...they can always build a new tower in Vegas or Orlando!!! 

Rick


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 17, 2006)

It looks like it would be a HGVC

http://www.theroyalgazette.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060316/NEWS/103160080


----------



## iiderman (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes, I agree.. it looks like it will be opened to the entire HGVC membership... at least based on what the article says:

"Within two years the Ariel Sands hotel and cottage colony properties will be demolished and replaced by a $170m development featuring vacation villas, a world-class spa and fitness centre and restaurant and conference centre. It will allow Bermuda to tap into an expanding community of 100,000 vacation club owners who already holiday in Hilton clubs in Scotland, Florida, Hawaii, Las Vegas and elsewhere.
“We have 18,000 club members in the geographical region around New York. I can see those people would want to travel to Bermuda for short vacations, which increases the tourism flow into that location. It’s a group that likes to experience different things,” said Kris Kreiger, senior vice-president and chief club officer of Hilton Grand Vacation Company, who was in Bermuda earlier in the week to discuss the plans."


----------



## ricoba (Mar 17, 2006)

Mr. Douglas said: “As you know the cottage colony tourism business has been pretty rough for the last 20 years. I’m proud to announce a partnership that we have created with the Hilton Grand Vacation Club.

What is "cottage colony tourism"?

Thanks again for the links and the HGVC mention.


----------



## mlsmn (Mar 17, 2006)

from a Bermuda newspaper

http://www.bermudasun.bm/main.asp?SectionID=24&SubSectionID=270&ArticleID=28848&TM=85923.78


----------



## haygos01 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Yipee!!!*

Thanks for the story link, I too believe after reading this that it will be an HGVC resort.  Outstanding.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 17, 2006)

*More on Ariel Sands*

It's beachfront property too !!

http://www.arielsands.com/


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 17, 2006)

This paragraph from the article worries me



> [font=ARIAL, SANS SERIF]The new property will be called The Hilton Club at Ariel Sands. The existing six condominiums will stay, but everything else is going to be replaced with a number of three-story buildings[/font]



I hope it will be an HGVC.. Hilton is making some great moves lately..
I might have to hang onto all my points if they keep this up.


----------



## spike (Mar 18, 2006)

Excellent! Now HGVC needs to do this in 10 different locations. Then 10 more. And Florida or Las Vegas don't count.


----------



## gshipley (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds like it will be HGVC..... I wish there was some way we could get confirmation on this!


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 9, 2007)

*Any News On Bermuda?*

The Ariel Sands home page states 


> "We regret to inform our valued guests and customers that Ariel Sands will be closing for major re-development as of January 1st, 2008."



The Villas at Ariel Sands webpage states 


> *PART OF A MULTI-STAGE PLAN FOR ARIEL SANDS:*
> Future stages involve a total rebuild of the property to include 60 2- and 3-bedroom townhouses in 11 buildings to be sold on a fractional basis. Improvements to the resort itself will include an all-new clubhouse and facilities


I wonder if the fractional units are the Hilton Club units.

Any updates?


----------



## zoobiedo (Dec 9, 2007)

The news you report is old news.  I do not believe that it will be a Hilton although that was the original intent.  I have heard through various grapevines that the project has died with Hilton.  If I hear anything different I'll let you know.  Maybe my informants are wrong.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 10, 2007)

zoobiedo said:


> The news you report is old news.  I do not believe that it will be a Hilton although that was the original intent.  I have heard through various grapevines that the project has died with Hilton.  If I hear anything different I'll let you know.  Maybe my informants are wrong.



I've looked at all of the info on the website http://www.arielsands.com/  and there is no word about Hilton at all. It looks to me that Zoobiedo is right and Hilton has dropped this project.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 10, 2007)

zoobiedo said:


> The news you report is old news.  I do not believe that it will be a Hilton although that was the original intent.  I have heard through various grapevines that the project has died with Hilton.  If I hear anything different I'll let you know.  Maybe my informants are wrong.


Sorry for any confusion... I bumped this old March 2006 thread to see if there was any new updates since I couldn't find anything when I did a search on TUG. 

Thanks for sharing the "old" news.


----------



## OnMedic (Dec 22, 2007)

It would be very sad if true re: Hilton dropping this project. May this be the direction of Blackstone? The original announcement was prior to the new ownership. The Ireland location too has been dropped, although I don't really know the background on that one.


----------



## capjak (Dec 29, 2007)

I was in Orlando this Xmas (HVC Seaworld) I took the tour this weekend and the salesperson mentioned "Bermuda" as a new location? Of course that does not make it true.


----------



## suekap (Aug 16, 2008)

Is there a hilton timeshare in bermuda?  Has anyone received any more information?


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Reef Club Bermuda*

http://www.reefsclub.com

I read about this residence club in a magazine. Does anyone have info on this one?  At first I thought this was the new  Ariel Sands project.


----------

